
I just broke down crying: Canadian video game creators - myth_drannon
https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/burnout-crunch-canada-1.5109599
======
bananatron
Why does the gaming industry have such a bad track record compared to
'traditional?' software development? Is it that working 'with games' is so
desirable that people are willing to go through this misery, or is there more
here?

~~~
db48x
I think that's a significant part of it, but there's also fashion to consider.
It's hard to make a lot of money in games unless you're chasing the latest
fashions in graphics, design, content, console, etc. There are a fair number
of indie developers who have chosen to avoid all of that and spend multiple
years slowly growing a community around the development of a very different
kind of game. A good example would be Wube Software and their game Factorio
(factorio.com). They've spent the last six years working on the game (making
it available as early access that whole time) and talking to the fans about it
as they go. Compare that to a studio who spends three years working on FIFA
2018, releases it, and then immediately signs a contract to spend three years
working on FIFA 2021.

